# fishin' for food



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Decided to try to catch a few stocked trout for dinner tomorrow. The state puts them in the local lake which is shallow and gets very warm during the summer, so the trout are doomed, anyway.

Took my 9'-0" 6wt Okuma rod since I figured I'd have to do plenty of roll casting with the breeze today. Went to the deep hole just below the spillway (we got a heavy rain the day after the stocking, and many of the trout went down the spillway to the creek) and tried a #12 foxee red clouser, but no takers, so I switched to a garden hackle (waxworms on a #14 Kahle hook - remember, this is for food! )

Caught a total of 2 bluegill, 1 crappie, one tree (that's the reason to roll cast when the wind's blowing there), and a limit of 5 trout. 

Looks like the main course for tomorrow's dinner is going to be trout!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fishy's!!......i cant wait till they stock our lake....


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Nice catch, would love to come over for dinner if it wasn't that far.
I too like to use heavier rod when fishing from the bank on a windy day.
My 11 long 6 weight rod roll casts far into the wind with the DT line.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

good stuff man!!! you got me hyped up to fish now! the rivers been blown out for steelin it tho so I am gonna hit some ponds to satisfy or should I say satis"fly" my urge! lmao! will take the 3 or 5wt and post some if I get any!! will target bass and gills! keep ya posted! good stuff man! nice fish!


----------

